# Everybody on the dance-floor !



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (17 Octobre 2004)

Hellooo !
Come on everybody on the dance-floor !
En plus il y a de la music !

YEAH !
DISCO !​


----------



## pitch'i (17 Octobre 2004)

yé cru voir un 'tit chaton gigoter!!    
  ça va miaoubouler!!


----------



## monoeil (17 Octobre 2004)

Il fait couic-couic ton site !
Je vois des places de libres, faut que je me trouve un avatar


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2004)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> yé cru voir un 'tit chaton gigoter!!
> ça va miaoubouler!!



C'est pas de refus !!    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (17 Octobre 2004)

Vala ! Et moi je deale des taz dans les gogues


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de refus !!    :rateau:  :love:



Tu sais ce que tu risques petit oiseau à faire de  telles propositions à une Miss Kitty   :casse: :hosto:  : petitrôti: :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hellooo !
> Come on everybody on the dance-floor !
> En plus il y a de la music !
> 
> ...


 On arrive on arrive :love:


----------



## iMax (17 Octobre 2004)

Amok dansant sur YMCA ?   




On aura tout vu


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Amok dansant sur YMCA ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi je l'avais vu a l'époque


----------



## Gribok (17 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hellooo !
> Come on everybody on the dance-floor !
> En plus il y a de la music !
> 
> ...



Hé, y'a même pas Stayin' Alive !


----------



## iMax (17 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, salut Gribok


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que tu risques petit oiseau à faire de  telles propositions à une Miss Kitty   :casse: :hosto:  : petitrôti: :casse:


Je ne risque pas grand chose, ce qui ne sera pas ton cas si je te croise dans ta savane ou au détour d'une allée de Zoo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne risque pas grand chose, ce qui ne sera pas ton cas si je te croise dans ta savane ou au détour d'une allée de Zoo.



Pourtant tu n'as rien d'un pic vert ou d'une mouette piqueuse de crâne mais je reste sur mes gardes


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (17 Octobre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Hé, y'a même pas Stayin' Alive !




Si ! Now ! 

Hébergement : Thanks to macmarco


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2004)

du beau travail en tout cas, à MacMarco et Poildep et aussi Spyro  :love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> du beau travail en tout cas, à MacMarco et Poildep et aussi Spyro  :love:


  Merci !   :love:
   Sans oublier nato, ni Tibo !!!!


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

et Tibo alors ???    :love:

et il y'a aussi un peu de Grug et un peu de molgow...

edit : comme tu dis marco, honte sur toi !


----------



## pitch'i (17 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de refus !!    :rateau:  :love:


 miaouboule d'gum verte envoyée !! niark!   
en avant la miaouz'animal avec un peu de rock: 
  Tina Turner "Land Of 1,000 Dances "


----------



## Gribok (18 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Si ! Now !
> 
> Hébergement : Thanks to macmarco



Cool


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci !   :love:
> Sans oublier nato, ni Tibo !!!!


 Sorry sorry :love:

Félicitation à tous en tout cas


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (28 Octobre 2004)

Big disco update !!!


----------



## poildep (28 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Big disco update !!!


 very well Jean-Claude  but tu as juste forgotten niconemo dans la liste des artisans


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

ho là là suis toujours en retard !!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

juste 2 minutes, le temp de me maquiller un petit peu
chercher la jupette special lambada
les sandalette a hauts talons (non je me cassera pas la figure avec)   

et je suis prete......


vous m'attendez hein?     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2004)

C'est joli tout ça ! Je trouve ça hyper fonky !!! :love: :love:

Mais pourquoi je suis en bas à droite, ça sent la discrimination envers les bergères barbues ça ...


----------



## sylko (28 Octobre 2004)

Génial...   

Ah, que de souvenirs sur les Dancefloor!


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Big disco update !!!


 

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Jean-ClaudeVanDamme.


  P*..... de machine, toujours...


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Jean-ClaudeVanDamme.
> 
> 
> P*..... de machine, toujours...


 c'est pas grâve, t'as quand m'en donner en attendant   :love:


----------



## mado (29 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grâve, t'as quand m'en donner en attendant   :love:


 Pareil... 
 j'suis trop économe comme fille!


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, salut Gribok


 Genre chuis surpris


----------



## Amokouille (29 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, salut Gribok


Eh mais?


----------



## Amokouille (29 Octobre 2004)

Je ne suis plus banni ! Youhou soeurette !  :love:


----------



## Gribok (29 Octobre 2004)

Oh, tu es revenu :love:

Coucou frérot  :love:

Où est môman Gribouille ?  

Moi je suis planquée dans mon trou et je ne sort que pour flooder de temps à autre :love:


----------



## MrStone (29 Octobre 2004)

SUper, JC, de la chorégraphie de haut vol tout ça   :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (29 Octobre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> SUper, JC, de la chorégraphie de haut vol tout ça   :love:




Thank you very beaucoup Super Disco Stone Fan !  

S........ugar !


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MrStone.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

Merci JCVD pour l'hébergement


----------



## MrStone (29 Octobre 2004)

Bah oui passque les merci pour les smilies c pas dans ce thread là


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis plus banni ! Youhou soeurette !  :love:





Ayons une pensée émue pour le pauvre Amokouille, déjà disparu... (au fond, à droite).


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ayons une pensée émue pour le pauvre Amokouille, déjà disparu.




il a pas fait long feu fiston amokouille !!!    

oki je connais la sortie ------>


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ayons une pensée émue pour le pauvre Amokouille, déjà disparu.


c'est marrant son pseudo "Amokouille" ça me fait penser à Jen-Claude Convenant... suffit juste de changer un "o" en un "a" et tout s'éclair !!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant son pseudo "Amokouille" ça me fait penser à Jen-Claude Convenant... suffit juste de changer un "o" en un "a" et tout s'éclair !!



Dedans y a couille quand même...


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (1 Novembre 2004)

New disco update


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Génial monsieur JCVD !  

:love: :love:


----------



## squarepusher (1 Novembre 2004)

Breakdance !!!


----------



## kitetrip (1 Novembre 2004)

Y'a même Macounette   :rateau:


----------



## duracel (1 Novembre 2004)

Slow for ever...


----------



## emge (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant son pseudo "Amokouille" ça me fait penser à Jen-Claude Convenant... suffit juste de changer un "o" en un "a" et tout s'éclair !!



Je pensais à "Cadix" (amoko...)


----------



## iSimon (1 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> New disco update



Je suis pile au centre de la piste pour le numéro 10  ...  :rose:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (2 Novembre 2004)

Hello everybody ! 
New update qui modifie les liens vers les disco pages, except the disco index page.
disco1.html--->disco01.html
disco2.html--->disco02.html
disco3.html--->disco03.html
disco4.html--->disco04.html
disco5.html--->disco05.html
disco6.html--->disco06.html
disco7.html--->disco07.html
disco8.html--->disco08.html
disco9.html--->disco09.html

Ceux qui ont un lien vers a particular page, dans leur signature, need to update it ! 
Sorry pour les inconvénients !


----------



## rezba (2 Novembre 2004)

yeah !


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

tiens rezba, vu le nombre de danseurs sur la piste, tu as droit à des vêtements un peu plus voyants.


----------



## rezba (2 Novembre 2004)

des mimis, mon poildep. :love:
(ça fait pas un peu John Turturo dans ZeBigLebo, cette couleur, pour un danseur ?   )


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> des mimis, mon poildep. :love:
> (ça fait pas un peu John Turturo dans ZeBigLebo, cette couleur, pour un danseur ?   )


 siiiiiiiii ! :love: Dommage c'est trop petit pour lui faire des bagues.


----------



## cecil (2 Novembre 2004)

Je déteste la disco.... Doc Evil me sature mes boites mails avec ces trucs pour que j'aime un jour.... tout ça parcequ'il est amoureux de moi... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Je déteste la disco.... Doc Evil me sature mes boites mails avec ces trucs pour que j'aime un jour.... tout ça parcequ'il est amoureux de moi... :mouais:



Tu as l'ADSL au moins histoire de ne pas passer "Born to be alive" à la vitesse d'un 45 tours ?


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ....ça fait pas un peu John Turturo dans ZeBigLebo....




Encore un film de catégorie 5 ?


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (15 Novembre 2004)

Helloooo tout le monde ! 
Last update


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

Une petite vidéo sur le site de JCVD


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien gentil ces smileys qui bougent mais je préfère quand c'est plus "nature".  Bonjour monsieur, bonjour madame.


 heu....

*Forbidden*

  You don't have permission to access /news_pics/8302/V420.wmv on this server.

     Server at akiba.sorobangeeks.com Port 80


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2004)

Ici pour cette petite vidéo sympa.  Bonjour monsieur, bonjour madame.


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

Ah ben oui, très jolis, ces cht'is téléphones qui bougent ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui, très jolis, ces cht'is téléphones qui bougent ! :rateau:



   Oui, belle publicité


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

Allez Paul ! 
 Tu vas y arriver c'est sûr !!


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (20 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite vidéo sur le site de JCVD




Great job Tibo !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (20 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ici pour cette petite vidéo sympa.  Bonjour monsieur, bonjour madame.




HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite vidéo sur le site de JCVD


 Joli travail, Tibo.


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui, très jolis, ces cht'is téléphones qui bougent ! :rateau:


 quels téléphones ? 

:love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite vidéo sur le site de JCVD



Parfait,  juste d'aller sous la couette. :love:


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2004)

Bah alors poildep, tu t'es fait enguirlander ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors poildep, tu t'es fait enguirlander ?




tu as remarqué toi aussi ?     

il a meme mis une etoile !!!      






ps : bravo poildep , jolie decoration


----------



## Amokouille (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
Serait-il possible aussi d'avoir un super disco smiley avec des grandes dents ?


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Serait-il possible aussi d'avoir un super disco smiley avec des grandes dents ?



En v'là un !  




​


----------



## Hamster de combat (21 Janvier 2005)

Je crois malheureusement qu'Amokouille n'est plus là pour en profter


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Je crois malheureusement qu'Amokouille n'est plus là pour en profter


----------



## Foguenne (21 Janvier 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Je crois malheureusement qu'Amokouille n'est plus là pour en profter



Ou alors dans 76 ans.


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Non et puis c'est pas ici pour les demandes de smileys, sinon comment voulez vous que je mette ma page à jour


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Je crois malheureusement qu'Amokouille n'est plus là pour en profter



Je sais, j'ai suivi ! 
C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il est en costume de bagnard et qu'il a les mains enchaînées !  

Mais ça m'amusait de le faire !


----------



## nato kino (21 Janvier 2005)

Ils s'habillent chez JPG maintenant les bagnards ?


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Ah c'était pas un pyjama ?   
Peut-être avec des tons plus "Dalton" ?


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Etant donné que visiblement certaines de mes couleurs ne plaisent pas à certains :mouais:   ...
Vous allez en voir de toutes !  







Valà ! Na ! 

Non mais ! 



Et pis il est wiiiizzzz, comme ça ! :style:
  ​


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Ça y est on l'a vexé :rateau:  

_Vu le résultat, on devrait faire ça plus souvent _


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (13 Juillet 2005)

Hello ! 

Do you know où sont-elles ?


----------

